# The truth about the DNC has come out



## autumn (Jun 16, 2016)

Since we're all filthy anarchists/communists/socialists here, I figured you'd find this just as hilarious as I did.

For the unfamiliar, some of the DNCs servers were hacked a week or two ago. They claimed two things:

Despite the hacker having access to the servers for over a year, they only stole 2 files.

It was perpetrated by "sophisticated, known hacking groups associated with the Russian government."

This was obviously a lie, given that no group had laid claim to the hack.

In reality, it was a grade A tinfoil-hat-wearing wingnut who is on a crusade to find proof of the illuminati. And he stole thousands of documents.


https://guccifer2.wordpress.com/2016/06/15/dnc/

The few documents that have already been released expose a little bit of the DNC's corruption. They reveal that the DNC has been working with Hillary from day 1, and was never going to allow Bernie to win. They reveal that they known Hillary is damaged goods, they know she's corrupt, and make it their mission to downplay it.

Pretty fucking funny.

Wikileaks will be publishing the remaining documents soon. Jullian Assange is under the impression that their contents will land her in prison.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 16, 2016)

I looked on http://therealnews.com/t2/latest-news# & couldnt find anything. I dont trust much media these days beside The Real News. I havent been able to find much so far but I do believe that the DNC is corrupt, Hilary is Corrupt & the current 2 party system is rigged to global neoliberal agendas of Profit at all Cost. I hope that this is true & that its the catalyst for real change in the US, its Govt & the rest of the World where the US is constantly involved with global affairs.

I inwardly am a socialist at my core but with Age have become more involved with trying to rebuild the system from within, thanks to Bernie Sanders. I once was in the Green party but think it hasnt been strong enough to compete with the 2 main corrupt parties. Prior to Bernie I just didnt participate in voting, or politics at all. I have gained a bit of hope for Democratic Socialism due to this movement. I am also more open to a third party Socialist or Alternative candidate like Jill Stein My hopes is that some of these outsiders like Bernie & Jill will join forces & start to destroy the corrupt system from the inside out. I am hopeful that there are new young socialist leaning candidates being elested in local elections across the US,


----------



## Mankini (Jun 16, 2016)

Politicians...Just throw shit at em when you see em, like a monkey. This would give whole new meaning to the term Smear Campaign. *chortles


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jun 16, 2016)

I am so fucking surprised \s 

If anything though, the release of this would hopefully be treated as evidence in HRC's ongoing investigation. Or so we think.

I don't believe the establishment powers can take their only horse out of the race. Trump is a wildcard and Bernie is considered radical, if not as dangerous as Trump with his potential to cause at least a little disruption to the process that's been in play for decades.

Place your bets?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 16, 2016)

MarsOrScars said:


> Place your bets?


I dont gamble.

But then again before a few months ago I didnt vote either.

I am Bernie or Bust. If he doesnt win that this country is hyperfucked for us on the fringes of society. Hilary will put us in concentration camps & Trump will build them where we will die or Trump will send us, our slave labor will build them we will be tortured & then die & Hillary will be nominated Secretary of State.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jun 16, 2016)

highwayman said:


> I am Bernie or Bust. If he doesnt win that this country is hyperfucked for us on the fringes of society. Hilary will put us in concentration camps & Trump will build them where we will die or Trump will send us, our slave labor will build them we will be tortured & then die & Hillary will be nominated Secretary of State.



Don't worry, I'll compromise the security perimeter of the internment camp with [Redacted, need to know] and maybe some more [Redacted, need to know.]


----------



## Mankini (Jun 17, 2016)

Never before in the History of Yankeedom have so many been assfucked by so Few.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 17, 2016)

I guess I really shouldn't be surprised at how little traction this story is getting in the MSM. Maybe it will get a signal boost after Wikileaks does their dump/disclosure.


----------



## Vulture (Jun 18, 2016)

zim said:


> Since we're all filthy anarchists/communists/socialists here, I figured you'd find this just as hilarious as I did.
> 
> For the unfamiliar, some of the DNCs servers were hacked a week or two ago. They claimed two things:
> 
> ...


I have met capitalists on here. I am more of a nihilist. Assumption invalid.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big surprise....not....I know the deck is stacked heavy and always has been, but I feel like Bernie has something up his sleeve for the convention. The man is brilliant and has been playing a rigged game of chess and pretty much winning despite what the MSM keep shoving down our throats. Something big is coming, I can feel it. His every move has been flawlessly carried out and it's leading up to something we can't see yet.


----------

